# 36" Fixture



## Buttered (Jun 28, 2011)

Hey guys, I am trying to get a 36" UVB bulb and fixture. I keep seeing recommendations for the Reptisun UVB bulbs but no one recommends a fixture to use for it.

Does anyone know of any Fixtures to use for these bulbs?
or
Does anyone know of a good bulb/fixture combo that gives off UVB?

I was hoping to spend no more then $150 but if that isn't possible then I guess I'll have to spend more.

thanks in advance

P.S. This is for a Red Eared Slider turtle


----------

